# Alfalfa Sprouts For Babies?



## BaywoodKids (Sep 11, 2012)

From what I've been reading, baby tortoises need a higher protein content in their diet than adults do. Is feeding alfalfa sprouts occasionally to a hatchling a good idea? Once a week or every other week?


----------



## Masin (Sep 11, 2012)

BaywoodKids said:


> From what I've been reading, baby tortoises need a higher protein content in their diet than adults do. Is feeding alfalfa sprouts occasionally to a hatchling a good idea? Once a week or every other week?



We sprout at home in our kitchen and I've been wondering the same thing. We sprout all sorta of stuff including alfalfa. Can't wait for someone to chime in on this.


----------



## mctlong (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't see a problem including it once a week or so.

People are going to disagree on the protein issue. Personally, I don't feel that there is enough information out there to say how much plant protein an adult tortoise needs, let alone a hatchling. I include alfalfa, alongside some other plants with relatively high protein levels, in my juveniles diet because these plants contain good nutrients.

Alfalfa, for example, is a good source of Dietary Fiber, as well as Calcium, Iron, Magnesium, and Zinc - elements associated with healthy bone growth. The protein boost is an added benefit.


----------



## Tom (Sep 11, 2012)

I feed alfalfa to all of my tortoises regularly. I prepare food by chopping up all sorts of good stuff into 5 gallon buckets and mix as I go. A packed 5 gallon bucket will feed my whole herd for a day. I would say 80-90% of the bucket is grass. The other 10-20% is a mixture of all sorts of stuff, but often includes alfalfa. Several times a week, I'd guess.


----------



## BaywoodKids (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks guys! I did offer a little to him last night in his salad, but he didn't seem too interested. Will try again in a few days... The quest for food variety continues!


----------

